# Eclipse Projekt SVN, Informationen löschen



## issy26 (26. Feb 2008)

Hallo,
ich hatte mir damals ein Projekt angelegt womit ich über SVN meine daten zum server übertragen habe.
dort wird ja auch immer die version, datum und author gespeichert.

Nun möchte ich mein Projekt dokumentieren und eine abbildung von meiner struktur also jpeg speicher. was mich jetzt nervt sind diese versionsstände und namen dahinter. kann man das irgendiw löschne?
den svn dienst nutze ich auch nicht mehr. wo kann ich den deaktivieren. werden dann die versionsstände und informationen automatisch entfernt?

vielen dank

gruß
issy


----------



## issy26 (26. Feb 2008)

das ganze hab ich mit subversion oder so gemacht. ist schon lange her. kann man das einfach deaktivieren ?
danke !!


----------



## maki (26. Feb 2008)

Projektstruktur als JPG???
Keine Versionsverwaltung mehr???

Ansonsten einfach die .svn Verzeichnisse löschen...


----------



## tfa (26. Feb 2008)

Projekt anklicken, rechte Maustaste -> Team -> Disconnect


----------

